# Spinning and dyeing. - dyed, spun and knitted shawls



## desireeross

Hi everyone

To get this awesome spinning, dyeing, weaving section going I'd like to share some of the shawls I made from start to finish . Spun, dyed and knitted. Both are my own design shawls so no pattern. I did post these previously but thought I'd share them here again for our enthusiasts. Scotland is my home and I get most of my inspiration from here.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

My, that is exquisite. Those are my favorite colors. It is wonderful to see it take shape from the beginning.


----------



## DanielS

That is beautiful yarn and a beautiful shawl. Wonderful work!


----------



## Jacktana

Beautiful work, in every aspect. My spinning group entered a 'Sheep to Shawl' event at a county fair a few years ago - the wool was already washed and ready to be spun. There were 4 spinners and one woman plying. The yarn produced was woven rather than knit. I'd have loved to have been there to see the work. I believe they had 6 hours start to finish. I did see the end result - a beautiful shawl. So inspiring to see the entire process. Thank you for sharing your lovely work and talent!


----------



## desireeross

Jacktana said:


> Beautiful work, in every aspect. My spinning group entered a 'Sheep to Shawl' event at a county fair a few years ago - the wool was already washed and ready to be spun. There were 4 spinners and one woman plying. The yarn produced was woven rather than knit. I'd have loved to have been there to see the work. I believe they had 6 hours start to finish. I did see the end result - a beautiful shawl. So inspiring to see the entire process. Thank you for sharing your lovely work and talent!


Thank you so much.

I'd love to see a sheep to shawl event. There is one in the early part of the year near Harrisburg, PA and I believe that they auction the completed shawl at the end. It brings in a fortune.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just discovered this new section and am delighted to see it here. I have just started dyeing my own yarn and am loving it. I would love to learn to spin but no place nearby that teaches it anymore.  I do have a drop spindle but haven't had much success with it due to trouble with hands (RA) but haven't given up yet.

I'd like to ask a question as a beginning dyer. I have been dyeing wool and using either Dharma or Jacquard acid dyes. I know that you use either white vinegar or citric acid as the mordant. I have a class from Craftsy and purchased a wonderful book (Hand Dyeing Yarn and Fleece by Gail Callahan) as learning tools. *My question* is which do you prefer....the vinegar or the citric acid?


----------



## desireeross

Gweniepooh said:


> I just discovered this new section and am delighted to see it here. I have just started dyeing my own yarn and am loving it. I would love to learn to spin but no place nearby that teaches it anymore.  I do have a drop spindle but haven't had much success with it due to trouble with hands (RA) but haven't given up yet.
> 
> I'd like to ask a question as a beginning dyer. I have been dyeing wool and using either Dharma or Jacquard acid dyes. I know that you use either white vinegar or citric acid as the mordant. I have a class from Craftsy and purchased a wonderful book (Hand Dyeing Yarn and Fleece by Gail Callahan) as learning tools. *My question* is which do you prefer....the vinegar or the citric acid?


Both citric acid and vinegar are good. Citric acid tends to kill the sparkle in sparkly yarns so vinegar is better. I prefer vinegar to ca because of the smell but doing absolutely no difference between the two.

I have the Craftsy class and book you mention. Both excellent

Re learning to spin. There are so many good online resources. I've never had a days spinning tuition. I'm completely self taught


----------



## mama879

Oh my that is the most beautiful shawl in my favorite colors. You are a true artist. We want to see more please. Your expertise is needed here. People like to see and want to learn and you can help.
Now did you dye the roving or is it purchased. The colors are great. If you purchased it on a earlier post you said you buy from Paradise fibers is that where you bought it from.


----------



## Cdambro

Beautiful roving and beautiful yarn and two stunning shawls. Wow! You list Scotland and Pennsylvania. Are you in PA part of the year?


----------



## desireeross

mama879 said:


> Oh my that is the most beautiful shawl in my favorite colors. You are a true artist. We want to see more please. Your expertise is needed here. People like to see and want to learn and you can help.
> Now did you dye the roving or is it purchased. The colors are great. If you purchased it on a earlier post you said you buy from Paradise fibers is that where you bought it from.


Thank you. I buy bare undyed roving and dye it. Everything I post is my own work. This particular roving is a Corriedale Falkland blend and I bought a 10 pound bump which I slowly using up.

I'd be delighted to help. I've only been spinning 2 years so have a lot learn from experienced spinners.


----------



## desireeross

Cdambro said:


> Beautiful roving and beautiful yarn and two stunning shawls. Wow! You list Scotland and Pennsylvania. Are you in PA part of the year?


Thank you, yes we move between Scotland and PA all year. (My husband is an airline pilot). Sometimes every month others every couple of months. We go where the weather is best. Right now we're in Scotland as it's cooler than PA


----------



## nellig

They are beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness

Beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## wordancer

Sigh, so lovely!


----------



## Diane Oakley

Hi 
I love the colors you put into your yarn. I just got my alpaca fleeces carded and would love to know what dye and colors you used. Also how did you dye it? I have dyed yarn and raw fleece, but never carded fleece. 

Thanks 
Diane


----------



## desireeross

Diane Oakley said:


> Hi
> I love the colors you put into your yarn. I just got my alpaca fleeces carded and would love to know what dye and colors you used. Also how did you dye it? I have dyed yarn and raw fleece, but never carded fleece.
> 
> Thanks
> Diane


Hi Diane

When I first dyed my alpaca I made batts about 4 inches wide and painted them by squirting the dye on. Then rolled in plastic wrap and steamed. The colours used here are greener shade dyes, blue, yellow, aqua and a touch of magenta, and I mixed them to get the colours I want. Greener shades sell a PDF with many pages of colour formulas using their 8 dyes. I dye combed top and this was dyed in its braid so I'd end up with some white spots. I squirted the colours on and then steamed it in the oven.

I do have some alpaca fibre left which I've blended with merino. I diz off the carder and make braids. I'd probably use the same technique above to dye it.


----------



## wilderness2000

I love your shawl. The colors are AMAZING!


----------



## kybrat

Your yarn and shawls are beautiful! I have a spinning wheel, but have not put it together, nor seriously tried to learn the art as of yet. Also have a Cricket Loom that I've never used. Other projects seem to keep me occupied. I'm so happy this area of discussion has been opened up, maybe I can get motivated to jump right in and learn!


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I love your work. Please show some more!


----------



## wool spinner

They look awesome. And I love the colors. So much enjoyment for start to finish, I have fond!


----------



## howesfam

My favorite colors. Both shawls are beautiful


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Your spinning, dyeing, designing, and knitting are exquisite! What a treat to see a shawl develop from the very beginning!

Maybe I'll actually get back to spindling again. You folks are such an inspiration!

Hazel


----------



## DeeFord

Love your work! I have been spinning for about 15 years now. We purchased and raise alpacas so I had to learn to spin all that fiber. Looking forward to this section and seeing everyone's work.


----------



## JeanneW

So glad to be part of this section! Lovely shawls from your great dyeing, spinning and knitting.


----------



## shepherd

Desireeross - everything you said about the Sheep-to-Shawl in Harrisburg is correct except the prices. They broadcast it on TV this year and I was shocked at the low prices


----------



## shepherd

Since we are on a shawl kick, here is another idea - my fiber group did this project a couple of years ago at our Annual Retreat. Everyone brought their left-over sock yarn and pooled it. Then you chose (think it was 14 - or was it 17?) and followed the directions to make this triangular shawl. Since I was not there for that part (home w/ lambing) I used my own left-overs. You can see I am a blue-freak. I wear it often and always get compliments. I read this method of blocking a triangular shawl somewhere (maybe here) and it worked well.


----------



## Cdambro

shepherd said:


> Since we are on a shawl kick, here is another idea - my fiber group did this project a couple of years ago at our Annual Retreat. Everyone brought their left-over sock yarn and pooled it. Then you chose (think it was 14 - or was it 17?) and followed the directions to make this triangular shawl. Since I was not there for that part (home w/ lambing) I used my own left-overs. You can see I am a blue-freak. I wear it often and always get compliments. I read this method of blocking a triangular shawl somewhere (maybe here) and it worked well.


That is one gorgeous shawl.


----------



## desireeross

shepherd said:


> Since we are on a shawl kick, here is another idea - my fiber group did this project a couple of years ago at our Annual Retreat. Everyone brought their left-over sock yarn and pooled it. Then you chose (think it was 14 - or was it 17?) and followed the directions to make this triangular shawl. Since I was not there for that part (home w/ lambing) I used my own left-overs. You can see I am a blue-freak. I wear it often and always get compliments. I read this method of blocking a triangular shawl somewhere (maybe here) and it worked well.


Love this. Hand spun always stands out.


----------



## GardenGirl

Beautiful shawl and that's a neat idea for blocking!


----------



## Ettenna

I LOVE these colors & your pieces. & im a bit jealous. I've been to Scotland & I love the countryside & the people.


----------



## Diane Oakley

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Spooly

Love the colors. The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Jennydan

Oh well done! Your lace stitches have such good definition. Did you have a special spinning technique to accomplish that?


----------



## desireeross

Jennydan said:


> Oh well done! Your lace stitches have such good definition. Did you have a special spinning technique to accomplish that?


Thank you, I spun worsted . I didn't do anything special .


----------

